
Hacktoberfest 2016 – DigitalOcean - Ivoah
https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/
======
samtoday
This looks a lot like a kind of "Google Code In" but for adults:
[https://developers.google.com/open-
source/gci/](https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/)

